# New T2 fence. "It Works!"



## KevinWelp (Feb 6, 2012)

Ordered a new Delta T2 fence a couple weeks ago not knowing how difficult it would be to install on my Delta direct drive ts(34-670). Didn't take much, just some new hardware in a few spots and some hole relocation. Still have a few things to change, otherwise she's done. Finally!


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the T2 club!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice upgrade…


----------



## joshtank (Apr 5, 2010)

very cool! i love mine. BIG difference!


----------



## dgf (Feb 25, 2012)

Kevin, did you find the instructions with the manual adequate enough for the install? I'm thinking of doing the same upgrade on my 34-670. What are you finding that you have to change?

Thanks for the post.

-daniel


----------



## KevinWelp (Feb 6, 2012)

Daniel, the instructions are pretty much useless. The holes on the saw do not line up with the holes on the fence rails. I clamped the front rail to the saw and marked the holes that way. I lined up the end of the rail with the end of the extension on the left side of the table( later removed the steel extensions and replaced with mdf). Two problems. The table on the 34-670 is only about 22" deep, the fence is ment for 27" table. I mounted the rear rail the same as the front. The fence it self is higher on the front than it is in the back. Currently i use a scrap 3/4" chunk and it levels out good,also slides decent. Sorry it took so long to get back to you, hope this helps. If you need more details let me know, i could send pics too.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Congrats! I have that fence on my saw and love it.


----------



## JERRY54 (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice , I have the same one on my old sears - diy table saw, Works great.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

What size fence is it? Where did you get it? I have the same saw and the fence is busted and it didnt come with the extension wings. I can complain though I traded and old weight machine I didnt use for it so it was basically free.


----------



## DHacke (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice upgtade I want to build one for my saw what sizes are the stealtubing and angle iorn for the rails? I want to build them so they are 8 feet long. I am going to hook both of my craftsman saws together. if you can will you send me mail with deminsions.

thanks David


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 12, 2008)

I have this fence. I went to the iron yard and bought longer rails and now I have 54 inches on the right side of the blade.
I don't make cuts that big but it gives me a place to slide my fence out of the way when I need it gone. The unfinished cabinet you are looking in the photo is a fliptop for my planer. The rails are attached to that cabinet otherwise the weight of the long rails will tip the saw
When I bought this fence a few years ago the rails were offered in two different lengths I bought the smaller ones. Then last summer I tried to buy the larger rails but they were not available.
I was under the impression that this fence was no longer available. Didn't delta acquire Biesemeyer or something like that?


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## KevinWelp (Feb 6, 2012)

usnret, as far as i know you can only get the 30" T-2 fence now, fence it self fits 27" deep table. The front rail is 2" angle, and 2" tube stock basically. rear rail is 1 1/2" angle. I have heard of someone doing what you want to do with that material. I bought mine from toolsplus.com for $144. Jerry54 and Paul, very cool saws, nice job!


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

These fences are great. Just finished putting mine on an old Craftsman 113 that I have totally "Frankensaw"ed. Love it. Works great. Can't beat the quality for the price. Enjoy yours.


----------



## DHacke (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Kevin Im going to build mine found a site that sells replacemnet parts for biesmeyer so just going to order the cam lock and build the rest I want the feince to be 48" long and rails 8' thanks for the info on demensions. shouldbe a fun build. Oh if you can when the fince is locked down can you get me the deminsion from the rail edge to the center of the bolt that goes through the cam lock.

David


----------



## AstroRex (Apr 7, 2012)

Kevin,

Great job!

I have the same saw. I would some more detail about how you adapted the 27" fence to the 22" table.

Thanks, Rex


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to the club. I did mine this winter and it has been a great improvement.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

CPO Outlets has the 30" model listed on ebay for $186


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Scot - Tools-plus.com has them for $153 w/free s/h….might sweet deal IMO.


----------



## Erikthered (Jun 13, 2016)

I know this is a very old topic. But I did have one question and I am hoping someone can help. I have the exact same table saw the Delta 34-670 it works very well for me but the fence is horrific. While I would like to drop the money for a Biesemeyer, the new 36-T30-T3 is selling around $190. My only concern is that those fences are made for a 27" deep table and my Delta is only 22" deep. I really want to figure this out before I jump the gun and buy something that wont work correctly.

Thank You
Erik


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

It would be 5 inches proud of the end of your saw. The way mine mounts the work and holding in place is done at the back where you are, the other end has a claw that is along for the ride nothing more. Take a look at John Heisz LINK

Plans can be gotten from his website and customized to your needs. Would be a good project and you would have to worry about spending money and it doesn't work. The guy has alot of interesting videos and tips.


----------



## Mrdrew (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm about to do this same project, a Delta 30in T-square fence onto my Delta 34-670. The holes don't match up, and I don't have a problem drilling new holes - did you guys drill the angle iron, or the cast table?

If I drill the tube and the angle iron, I won't be able to change the height of the rail/s in relation to the top of the table, is that going to be an issue?

Finally, the overall depth of the table. Kevin mentioned the table is only 22in deep, while the fence is meant for a 27in depth. So what did you do to make that adaptation?

Thanks!


----------



## EJW (Jan 21, 2018)

What would be simple upgrade fence for my delta 34-670?
Thanks
Ejw


----------



## EJW (Jan 21, 2018)

What would be simple upgrade fence for my delta 34-670?
Thanks
Ejw


----------



## SweetTea (Aug 5, 2016)

> What would be simple upgrade fence for my delta 34-670?
> Thanks
> Ejw
> 
> - EJW


My advice would be to go to your local metal supply shop and buy two 8' long pieces of angle iron and an 8' piece of 2" x 3" rectangular tubing. Mount them onto your saw, (there are a bunch of videos on YouTube that show all the details, just search for DIY Biesemeyer fence or Very Super Cool Tools fence) and go with either a traditional Biesemeyer fence or a Very Super Cool Tools fence. Both use the same Biesemeyer style guide rails. It is very simple. If your saw is only 22" deep instead of 27" deep just let the back of the fence hang off, it won't hurt anything. Or you could build your self an outfeed table that is butted up directly behind the saw and let the back of the fence glide along it.


----------

